# Accept this job-yay or nay?



## sugarquayn (Nov 9, 2005)

Quick question: Okay, so I interviewed with this printing company this morning. Now, the work didn't sound too exciting, and the company has kind of work from dusk til dawn mentality. But, my biggest reservation is the co. manager. She was kind of intense, workaholic, type-a aggressive. To be honest, I found her a little scary. Anyway, I got a call this afternoon, and they offered me the position.

Here's my dilemma. I don't just want to take any old job out of desperation. I'd like my next job to be something I'd enjoy doing for a change that would allow me to grow artistically. I'm not really starving right now, and also, I'm not even sure I want to reside in the long run in the New Orleans area. What do you think?


----------



## Marisol (Nov 10, 2005)

I jus think you answered your own question. If you are ok financially, then wait until a job that you truly want comes around and then change jobs. If you already have weird feelings about this offer, then don't take it.


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 10, 2005)

DITTO! :clap


----------



## karrieann (Nov 10, 2005)

I gotta third that!!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 10, 2005)

*Yes. She's very observant and a good listener too!*


----------



## Marisol (Nov 10, 2005)

Lovechic &amp; Charmaine - thank you:icon_redf


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 10, 2005)

*You are welcome. We're just giving you your Props!:clap *


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree with Marisol... It sounds like you pretty much set up the question. If you aren't seriously strapped for cash, the boss seems scary to the tenth degree, the work will be super long hrs, and you are not sure if you want to be in the area much longer...then I would suggest you turn the job down...

Just my opinion...HTH!


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 10, 2005)

If you are okay $$$-wise, then I'd wait for something else. I think occasional overtime is fine, but taking a job that has a "work from dusk till dawn" mentality, that is a red-alert (and I'm a dedicated worker). I've been through jobs like that and I'm a firm believer after all these years that one eventually will burn out from a job like that. You're young &amp; beautiful and yes, dedicate yourself to your job during the day, but also remember you also have to think of your health and that you need to have a *life outside* work. Evenutally a job like that you will end up hating. I have also found that once you work long hours for any period of time at a job, the boss gets used to that and then when you stop or take a breather, they're all over you. They expect you to be like them and not have a life.

Just my opinion - but good luck in whatever you decide.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah i have to agree with all the girls here aswell.. I can see from your post alone that you really dont WANT this job so i think you should turn it down and wait until something you'd love will come along.


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 21, 2006)

I say, "NAY".....you definitely answered your own question. Always listen to your intense, you say you don't really want to continue to reside in that area, but if you are low on cash, you might need to work that job inorder to stack some money so that you can move, but if you're fine on $$$....don't take that job then. Because nothing is worse to going to a dead-end job, where you hate it. Just don't do that to yourself........you'll windup hating it and becoming depressed.


----------



## Summer (Feb 3, 2006)

It's been a while since you first posted. Soooo, did you take the job or decline???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Inquiring minds want to know. :icon_chee


----------



## sugarquayn (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, inquiring mind, I didn't take the job, thank goodness, b/c, I have had three interviews/inquiries into three other jobs that I think I could really like and help me enhance my skills as a graphic designer. So, thank you for thinking of me. And, thank you to all the ladies who replied to my post. It's nice to know I can get advice and support when I'm in need.:icon_bigg


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 4, 2006)

Great to hear, dahling!


----------



## birdwing (Feb 5, 2006)

Good decision. Work is such a big part of life so a wrong decision will be regretted over and over.


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

That's good to hear! I am glad all is working out for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redrocks (Feb 7, 2006)

I think you answered your own question. You listed all the negatives, but none of the positives. Based on that, I wouldn't take the position. But that's just me.

Good luck in whatever you choose!


----------



## Pauline (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, glad to know you made the right decison:icon_chee


----------

